# This may help



## IBSinHAWAII (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey, I'm new to this site. Great to know that I'm not the only one here suffering from IBS-C. I've been diagnosed with IBS-C for 2 years now, and I know the terrible feeling about being bloated and constipated all the time. I've tried every thing from prune juice, psyllium husk, metamucill, etc. None of these were effective in treating my constipation. Until this year, I discovered something that really help ease my troubles. This may sound weird to all but it works for me. Here is what I do:1) In the morning, drink a half a cup of cold water (I do this to wake up my stomach, stimulate the intestines)2) Half cup of cold water and half cup of pure orange juice mix together. I pour 17 grams 2 heaping tablespoons of glycolax (generic for miralax) in dosage cup. Mix well. Drink (Note: do not use artificial fruits juices, I found that it is not as effective as pure orange juice)3) After 30 to 40 minutes of drinking the glycolax, I take a protien shake called "MUSCLE MILK" by cytosport, I pour 1 full scoop of protein powder into dosage cup into protein shaker and fill with 15ml of 2% reduced fat milk. After making protein shake, put the protein shake in freezer for five minutes, after five minutes take out and drink.This is what helps me everyday. This should take effect after twenty minutes of drinking the glycolax and protein drink. 90-95% of the time I pass my bowels. After moving my bowels, I tend to have residuals of watery stools, which for me is good. Anything that comes out of my stomach is great. This regimen may sound weird, but it sure does help. Sometimes it takes more than twenty minutes to take effect. If for any reason you still do not have any bowel movements after 30 minutes, take a full glass of cold water or half cup diet pepsi and drink. Or you could drink both. DO NOT OVERLOAD ON WATER OR DIET PEPSI, you will feel more bloating. Use as I have directed. I am not guaranteeing it may work for everybody, but it sure is worth a try. Keep me posted on how you guys do. Any questions feel free to ask.Aloha.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

IBSinHAWAII said:


> Hey, I'm new to this site. Great to know that I'm not the only one here suffering from IBS-C. I've been diagnosed with IBS-C for 2 years now, and I know the terrible feeling about being bloated and constipated all the time. I've tried every thing from prune juice, psyllium husk, metamucill, etc. None of these were effective in treating my constipation. Until this year, I discovered something that really help ease my troubles. This may sound weird to all but it works for me. Here is what I do:1) In the morning, drink a half a cup of cold water (I do this to wake up my stomach, stimulate the intestines)2) Half cup of cold water and half cup of pure orange juice mix together. I pour 17 grams 2 heaping tablespoons of glycolax (generic for miralax) in dosage cup. Mix well. Drink (Note: do not use artificial fruits juices, I found that it is not as effective as pure orange juice)3) After 30 to 40 minutes of drinking the glycolax, I take a protien shake called "MUSCLE MILK" by cytosport, I pour 1 full scoop of protein powder into dosage cup into protein shaker and fill with 15ml of 2% reduced fat milk. After making protein shake, put the protein shake in freezer for five minutes, after five minutes take out and drink.This is what helps me everyday. This should take effect after twenty minutes of drinking the glycolax and protein drink. 90-95% of the time I pass my bowels. After moving my bowels, I tend to have residuals of watery stools, which for me is good. Anything that comes out of my stomach is great. This regimen may sound weird, but it sure does help. Sometimes it takes more than twenty minutes to take effect. If for any reason you still do not have any bowel movements after 30 minutes, take a full glass of cold water or half cup diet pepsi and drink. Or you could drink both. DO NOT OVERLOAD ON WATER OR DIET PEPSI, you will feel more bloating. Use as I have directed. I am not guaranteeing it may work for everybody, but it sure is worth a try. Keep me posted on how you guys do. Any questions feel free to ask.Aloha.


 Hi, thanks for your post, and suggestions. As you are someone who is suffering from IBS C I have a few questions to ask, as I am getting desperate for answers. I have been diagnosed with ibs C and wonder when people are talking about ibs C , what exactly is happening with them, so I will oultine what is wrong with me. I am having bowel movements every day sometimes a few, but here is the tricky part. I have awful difficulty as I can do so much bowel movement every day but then I cannot judge when I am finished, and keep thinking there is more to come and more to come, and it feels stuck. Its like my muscles let through so much then contract again, and that goes on and on. I am left trying to get more out and sometimes there is more to come, but lots of times after doing so much its trapped gas that is left and not more bowel movement and because my muscles have contracted I cannot get them to settle anymore for most of the day and it feels like trapped gas, or like I'm holding back more bowel movement from coming, just like I was on the verge of getting rid of gas, but nothing happens. My questions are :- (1) Is that sensation of contracted muscles what other ibsers are describing when they are talking about spasms, or is a spasm a pain. This is driving me crazy and when people on the boards say they have ibs C I wish to know if that's what is happening them, or do they mean they are not going to the toilet on a daily basis. (2) The trapped gas feeling is :- I feel like I am onthe verge of getting rid of gas but it won;t come out. I don;t feel blown up or look pregnant (Im in my 50's)!! If you have any answers to this problem I would be grateful as I am frantic trying so many things. Thanks for reading my post. Mary


----------

